# The Normal...........or Not!



## sawhorseray (Sep 18, 2021)

The other night I was invited out for a night with the “girls.” I told my husband that I would be home by midnight, “I promise!” Well, the hours passed and the margaritas went down way too easily. Around 3 a.m., a bit loaded, I headed for home. Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hallway started up and cuckooed 3 times.
Quickly, realizing my husband would probably wake up, I cuckooed another 9 times. I was really proud of myself for coming up with such a quick-witted solution, in order to escape a possible conflict with him. (Even when totally smashed… 3 cuckoos plus 9 cuckoos totals 12 cuckoos = MIDNIGHT !)
The next morning my husband asked me what time I got in, I told him “MIDNIGHT”… he didn’t seem pissed off in the least. Whew, I got away with that one! Then he said “We need a new cuckoo clock.” When I asked him why, he said, “Well, last night our clock cuckooed three times, then said “oh shit” Cuckooed 4 more times, cleared its throat, cuckooed another three times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then tripped over the coffee table and farted.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2021)

Me and Jack...Same Disorder! Now I can tell my Kids I have a Medical condition....JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 18, 2021)

Gotta say I loved the cuckoo  clock but the Scottish bar stool for kilts about killed me ! Thanks Ray!

Ryan


----------



## goldendogs (Sep 18, 2021)

Everyone one of those are fantastic, thanks Ray


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 18, 2021)

Good ones, Ray.
Thanks for the chuckles.

Stu


----------



## masssmoke (Sep 18, 2021)

even my wife laughed which is saying something


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 19, 2021)

My kind of humor.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 20, 2021)

Those are great.  Love the colon cleanse\Taco Bell one.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 20, 2021)

Well sitting here late just looking for more to read and I read the new Turkey Dressing.
Could not stop laughing

Thank You

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 20, 2021)

Funny ones, Ray.  Love the girl's night out.
Gary


----------

